# The AC in my 95 Sentra is blowing hot air. HELP!



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

Ok so this is the problem. (thanks in advance) I was having a problem with the heat, so i bought a blower resistor and now the heat works so well that I actually had to turn it down during the winter. but now it's July in New York and its hot as hell and when I turn on the AC the air is luke warm AT BEST. and i leave it on for a while and it still doesnt get cool. But when I turn it towards the heat, the heat comes in like a furance, so i know its not about it taking time to warm up, the AC just wont send out cool air, can someone help me? or tell me what's wrong?


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be a lot of things. Main thing I would check or should be checked would be Freon. If your car is low enough the car wont kick the compressor on at all. If it’s out the compressor won’t kick on. If you haven’t worked on a ac system before or have limited experience with ac systems such as myself (we have shops here for 30.00) they will tell you anything that’s wrong and even a few things that’s not bad yet that will be failing soon at times its good to know at times makes you want to whip the gun out and shoot the car up however) most places will also give you a credit for the service check if you have it fixed or taken care of at there shop.

I know about the heat I am in Oklahoma and my Compressor clutches just started going out on mine (so much for saving miles on the G35 and go figure I sold my 94 Maxima the day before I found out they was going out!)

Donnie


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

check if you have enough freon in the system, if not, add more (you can buy one of those R134a cans with the gauge for $19 at walmart or target), make sure the compressor kicks in when you turn AC on, AND the fans should be on when the AC is on or else you really won't get any cold air cause nothing is cooling down the condenser especially when the car is stopped. I've found out that my hot/cold air mix door needed to be adjusted when i touched the low pressure port aluminum pipe and it was freezing cold but the air coming out the vents were just below outside temperature so i'd check that too. If you're still not getting any cold air, take it to a shop to get the the AC system vacuumed and refilled with freon, i think i paid $50 when i had it done on my truck. (sorry for the long reply, it's 4th of july and i am bored as hell)


----------

